# Green Monkey thing released



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 21, 2010)

New pokemon released on Pokemon sunday!It was shown on 2chan a while ago.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 21, 2010)

...

I would think this is more appropriate to announce in the Black and White thread in the upcoming games section. It doesn't really need its own thread, I'd like to think.


----------

